# 2013 New Series - What Catches Your Attention?



## Perpetual Man (May 31, 2013)

To go hand in hand with Lenny's Miracle Year thread Miracle Year

Here is a list of new genre (or close to it) shows that have been commissioned in the US, there might have been one or two that I have missed, but as a whole these are the interesting ones.

*The 100

Almost Human
Trailer

Believe

Dracula

Intelligence

Marvel's Agents of SHIELD
Trailer

Once Upon a Time in Wonderland

The Originals

Resurrection

Sleepy Hollow

Star-Crossed

The Tomorrow People

Witches of East End*

There seem to be quite a few this year, and I'm guessing not all will see it to the end of the season, but the ones that caught my attention were (Agents of SHIELD (surprise, surprise) and Almost Human.

The one that seems to be lined up for cancellation is Intelligence, there is something about it that just seems not quite right. (So massive hit there then)

So any that anyone else thinks is worth getting excited about?

(For more detail on these and all new series coming in 2013: New shows


----------



## Lenny (May 31, 2013)

The _Miracle Year _thread was actually started by J-Sun. I just happen to be positing in it more than anyone else. 

I'm most looking forward to *Almost Human* and *Believe* (there's a low quality trailer for it knocking around somewhere), as they're both from the stable of J.J. Abrams, and are being produced and written by *Fringe* alum. Out of the two, though, I'm least sure about Believe - it looks like *Touch*, with more of an action element. Touch was terribly boring in parts, and I just couldn't get into the second series, but maybe the action element will make Believe work.


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 31, 2013)

Oops, many apologies to J-Sun, I really should pay more attention.

I'm not sure about Believe, but I've only read the brief description on TV.com, so I'll have a look at it.

I agree with you about Touch. The interconnecting complexities of the first season have been mostly dropped for this second series and it seems to have a lost a lot from it.

It has it's moments, but it is a show that will probably be served well by cancellation.


----------



## J-Sun (Jun 3, 2013)

Just to further genre-ize the list, I see the same thing I see in Locus forthcoming books lists - everything is either fantasy or YA SF but there's very little non-YA SF.


*Fantasy/Horror (7, 1 teen):* Believe, Dracula, Once Upon a Time in Wonderland, The Originals (teen), Resurrection, Sleepy Hollow, Witches of East End
*Superhero (1):* Marvel's Agents of SHIELD
*SF (5, 3 teen):* The 100 (teen), Almost Human, Intelligence, Star-Crossed (teen), The Tomorrow People (teen)



Perpetual Man said:


> There seem to be quite a few this year, and I'm guessing not all will see it to the end of the season, but the ones that caught my attention were (Agents of SHIELD (surprise, surprise) and Almost Human.



Despite the length of the list, a whole lot of them are mid-season filler with just a few episodes ordered rather than actual "roll out the red carpet in the fall and launch a major series" sorts of shows.



Perpetual Man said:


> So any that anyone else thinks is worth getting excited about?



Basically, I'm right there with you - I wouldn't be interested in _SHIELD_ but it's Whedon, so I'm there. And, while the estate of Isaac Asimov needs to sue the makers of _Almost Human_ (a human cop in a big city paired with an android he doesn't initially like? Lije Bailey and Daneel Olivaw anyone?) and I don't expect it to actually be good, it certainly should be, so I'll give it a try.

I have no interest in it at all but, if _Dracula_ comes on right after _Grimm_, I'll likely sit through at least one of those.



Perpetual Man said:


> Oops, many apologies to J-Sun, I really should pay more attention.



No problem.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 3, 2013)

They must be running out of decent titles. Almost Human sounds too much like Being Human and Once Upon a Time in Wonderland is exactly the same as Once Upon a Time but with two extra words on the end. As if the title wasn't long enough in the first place. Who comes up with these names!


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 3, 2013)

Since we are already halfway through the year, it's the end of a season for shows so I'm pointing out a few that just finished their first seasons, or are finishing up shortly, but new shows that found their way onto my list were:

Note: they aren't only genre in this list. If I was to reduce it to genre only, it would be a pretty short list.

*Orphan Black*
*Arrow*
Nashville
*Broadchurch*
Defiance
*Elementary*
Bates Motel


Of those, I'd strongly recommend Orphan Black, Arrow, Elementary and Broadchurch. Nashville was good for the music, but if you don't like soapy dramas, it's probably not for you.



New shows definitely plan on checking out:

Dracula
The 100
The Tomorrow People.
Sleepy Hollow
Almost Human -- Sorry Mouse, completely different to Being Human.

Star-Crossed just feels like Roswell 2.0.  I don't see why they just couldn't work the wonderland storyline into the original Once Upon a Time -- it certainly doesn't need its own show. I wanted to take an interest in Reign, but it isn't going to be the period style drama I thought it would be when I first heard about it. Old setting, but modernised. It's like they took the current generation of teens and sent them back in time. Watching the trailer destroyed any credibility I hoped it would have.

I worry that so many of these new shows are CW titles, and after the failure of Cult, I'm left with the impression that they aren't great for quality.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 3, 2013)

Warren_Paul said:


> Almost Human -- Sorry Mouse, completely different to Being Human.



I'm talking about the similarity of the titles.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I realised that afterwards, but was too late to edit. Sorry.


----------



## ratsy (Jun 4, 2013)

I am going to watch the 13 episode *Under the Dome *based on Kings book.  That will be about it.  I don't usually spend effort on new shows that end up sucking or getting canceled.  I am still recording the Defiance episodes but have only watched two


----------



## Connavar (Jun 4, 2013)

*Almost Human* - created by Wyman, one of the main writers from Fringe that mean alot of potential.

*Legends *- Sean Bean in hardcore Bourne like spy thriller.

*Intelligence* - similar spy thriller as Legends

*Agents of Shield *- only because of Joss Whedon

*Dracula *- Rhys Myers and by creator of Carnivale

There are some new cool SF shows, awesome looking spy thrillers which is my fav tv genre along with SF shows.   Problem is many of those shows are on major networks meaning good shows might not get fair chance.....


----------



## Lenny (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's a trailer for *Believe*.






If I do watch it, I'm going to have a hard time telling myself that the little girl isn't a pre-*Fringe* Olivia Dunham - not only because the powers scream "cortexiphan child", but also because the way it has been filmed, and the special effects, look so Fringe-y (it will be interesting to find out which members of the Fringe team went to Believe, and which went to *Almost Human*, because one looks like future Fringe, and one looks like classic/past Fringe).

I'm still not sure I'll watch Believe, and this trailer hasn't helped at all, because the vibe I'm getting from it is that it's going to be a story of how the guy looking after the girl comes to understand himself as he tries to understand the girl. I hate that type of story.


----------



## Ice fyre (Jun 17, 2013)

So far the only two Shows that have caught my attention have ben Da vinci's Demons and Defiance. 

Da vinci's demons is romanticised heavily, but is quite fun. Lots of action derring do and naughty young ladys willing to drop their shifts at the mention of Da vinci's tortured good looks. Yup this isnt for the kiddies the prudish or for that matter the Historical nit picker! But I have enjoyed its blend of almost Sherlock holmes style investigtion, and political intruigue. Roll on a second series.

Defiance is another that caught my attention. Set some time after earth has been teraformed and invaded, it's the tale of the town formerly known as St Louis. A town that prides itself on its independance and racial tolerance hides some dark secrets, that some are willing to pay a huge price for. The show is action orientated and heads down some interesting directions. Nothing is certain and the usual cliches rub shoulders with some rather shocking developments and quite unexpected events. I am looking forward to a second season of this as well.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 19, 2013)

Heh Ice, I didn't think about these when I made the list, but they both started this year so they should have been included. Sort of...

I've watched the first episode of Da Vinci's Demons and quite enjoyed it, but have not had any real desire to go back and watch the rest, which is odd. I probably will eventually.

As for Defiance since it started I have been impressed with the level of world building that has gone into the show. The look of the Earth, the city and the aliens is some of the best I have seen. It seems as though the aliens have been given a lot of thought from the get go. 

It's only the stories themselves that need a little work, they're not bad, but nestle on the side of just above average.

I'm still watching, so  guess that's the important bit.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't work out if *Da Vinci's Demons* is any good or not. I've never watched one of these historical dramas before, and I'm impressed by how the city has been brought alive (plus, it reminds me of the second Assassin's Creed game, which is a good thing)... but it's not hooking me. I like the idea, and the characters, and the way the story is going (with all the mystery, etc.), yet like Perp, I can't build up the enthusiasm to continue watching.


----------



## Ice fyre (Jul 2, 2013)

I have finished Da vincis Demons, my overall impression is largley positive, bit of rip roaring, swashbuckling reminded me of a lighly more serious Blackadder II...which I dont think they wanted me to think! I honestly was expecting Lord Flash heart at one point!

I enjoyed it, acting not bad, accuracy ..well its debatable: is it a serious biography? No chance, its just a bit of nonsense. I would try it, it is quite rewarding if a tad predictable.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 2, 2013)

Well we have it all stored up on Sky+ so we might give it a look in. 

We're currently starting to run low on stuff to watch on a evening... (although we are catching up on Burn Notice - but there is a long way to catch up)


----------



## JoanDrake (Jul 5, 2013)

Mouse said:


> They must be running out of decent titles. Almost Human sounds too much like Being Human and Once Upon a Time in Wonderland is exactly the same as Once Upon a Time but with two extra words on the end. As if the title wasn't long enough in the first place. Who comes up with these names!


 
My understanding is that you can't copyright a title or name and so they will try to piggyback on the popularity of successful shows. I'm surprised we haven't yet seen a "Herman Cobbler and the Goblet of Ratings" all about a noir PI who specializes in recovering lost magical objects.


----------

